# التلوث البترولي



## m7sooob (31 يناير 2011)

أرجو منكم بحث عن التلوث البترولي


----------



## abue tycer (2 فبراير 2011)

*التلوث البترولي القسم الاول*

*التلوث البترولي*​ 



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 


*يكاد لايمر يوم ال ونسمعخبرا يتعلق بالبترول فقد اصبح ومشتقاته من الموارد الاساسيه التي يحتاجها كل انسانلتسيير امور الحياه ولن يكن الانسانيعلم قبل نصف قرن بان الماده الكريهه الرائحهسوف تكون مصدر للعديد من المواد التي نستعملها*
*وقد عرف الانسان زيت النفط الخامالذي كان يتسرب الي سطح الارض منذ الالاف السنين فسكان مابين النهرين استعملواالاسفلت في بناء وطلاء الفن وتعبيد الطرق واستخدمه المصريون القدماء في تحنيطموتاهم كما استخدمه هنود امريكا والصنيون في معالجه مرضاهم واضاءه منازلهم وام ينتجزيت البترول كماده تجاريه الابعد اكتشاف اولبئر عام 1859م في ولايه بنسلفانيابالولايات المتحده الامريكيه.*
*والبترول او النفط الخام ليس له فائده تذكر فيالحاله التي تستخرج فيها من جوف الارض فهو يحتاج الي عمليات متعدده تؤديلفصل مكوناتعديده منه لكلامنها استعمالات لاغراض معينه.*
*ويستحوذ التلوث البترولي علي اهتامشعبي كبير وذلك لانه يكون ظاهرا للعيان حيث من الممكن رؤيته مباشره علي الشواطياوبطريقه غير مباشره من خلال مشاهدته علي شاشه التلفزيون او غيرها من وسائل الاعلامكلما كانت هناك حادثه بارزه او مثيره.*
*والمواد البتروليه كملوث لمياه البحروالمحيطات تاتي في مقدمه الملوثات من حيث الاثر الخطير الذي تفرضه علي البيئهالبحريه والانسان حتى انه اصبح يطلق علي البترول كملوث اسم الموت الاسود .*
*ويتسبب البترول في تلوث البيئه البحريه بعده طرق فهناك ما ينساب من الموادالبتروليه الي مياه البحر والمحيطات نتيجه لحوادث ناقلات البترول ولازالت حادثهالناقله torrey canyon وغرقها بالقرب من الشواطي الجنوبيه الغربيه لبريطانيا مثاليهفي الاذهان .*
*كما ان هناك عمليات التسرب اليوميه من السف ومعامل التكرير المقامهعلي الشواطي ومن الصناعات البتروكيميائيه ومن آبار البترول الشاطيئيه وما يتسرب اليالي مياه البحر خلال عمليات التنقيب والخفر في قاع البحر لا ستخراج البترول.*
*وقدظهرت مشكله التلوث البحري بالبترول بطبيعه الحال مع التطور الكبير الذي حدث فيتعدين البترول وفي نقله عبر البحار والحيطات وفي عمليات تكريره وصناعته والزيادهالكبيره في استخدام زيوت التشحيم ويكفي ان نذكر بان جمله الانتاج العالمي منالبترول في مطلع القرن العشرين كانت لا تتجاوز 20 مليون طن سنويا ثم قفزت بعد ذلكالي 2549 طن عام 1972م كما ان النقل البحري للبترول ومشتقاته قد نما نموا كبيرا حتىان جمله البترول المنقول بلغت حوالي 700 مليون طن عام 1976م بل ان البترول اصبحالان يمثل اهم السلع المنقوله عبر البحار وبحيث يمثل وحده حوالي نصف الحجم الكليللنقل البحري.*
*وتختلف التقديرات حول كميه الملوثات البحريه التي تصرف او تصبسنويا الي البحار والمحيطات*
*لكن يمكن ان نعتمد علي احد التقديرات التي تضعهابما يتراوح بين 5_10 مليون طن .*
*ويتضح من ذلك مدى ضخامه مايصرف الي البحر سنويامن ملوثات بتروليه وبلا شك فان ذلك يمثل خطرا كبيرا علي البيئه البحريه والانسانسواء بطريقه مباشره او غير مباشر*​ 


*تلوث النفط*​ 


*تعتبر البحار والمحيطات الثروة الطبيعية الكبرى في حياةالبشرية لا سيما أنها تغطي ما يزيد عن ثلثي مساحة الكرة الأرضية تقريباً ، حيث أنلها استخدامات مختلفة كثيرة ومتنوعة تتضمن الاستخدامات التقليدية مثل إنتاج الأغذيةومصادر الطاقة . *​ 

*ويعتبر النفط من أهم مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة على المستوىالعالمي في الوقت الحاضر ، بالإضافة إلى دخوله في كثير من الصناعات البتروكيميائيةومع ازدياد الاحتياج العالمي للبترول زادت عمليات التنقيب عنه سواء في اليابسة أوفي المناطق البحرية كما زادت حركة نقل خاماته من أماكن الإنتاج إلى مواقعالاستهلاك. *​ 

*إن تلوث مياه البحار بالنفط هو من أخطر الملوثات وأكثرها شيوعاً، والمشاكل المتعلقة به ظهرت منذ اكتشافه وامتدت خلال جميع مراحل الإنتاج والنقلوالتكرير والتصنيع والتخزين والتسويق وحتى التخلص من المنتجات المستعملة . *​ 

*أدت الزيادة المستمرة في كل من هذه الأنشطة إلى ظهور كميات متزايدة منالملوثات النفطية بمياه الشواطئ والبحار والمحيطات وقد ثبت أن مياه البحاروالمحيطات تستهدف بالتلوث بعدة ملايين من الأطنان من النفط كل عام ، خاصة وأن معظمالمصانع والمصافي البتروكيميائية مقامة بمحاذاة الشواطئ الأمر الذي بات يهدد وينذربمشاكل بيئية خطيرة قد تؤثر على التوازن البيئي في البحر واليابسة على حد سواء .يصعب التحكم في التلوث البحري أو منع انتشاره حيث أنه خطر عائم ومتحرك يتحكم فيهاتجاه الرياح وعوامل المد والجزر وشدة الأمواج وبذلك تصعب السيطرة عليه كذلك فإنملوثات منطقة ما تنتقل بعد فترة إلى مناطق أخرى إما مباشرة أو بطريق غير مباشر عنطريق الأسماك الملوثة. *​ 

*وفي الوطن العربي أصبحت مشكلة تلوث الشواطئ والبحارخطرا داهماً على النشاط البشري والاقتصادي يؤرق المهتمين بشئون البيئة حيث أن أكثرمن نصف السكان العرب يعيشون على امتداد المناطق الساحلية والبحرية وهم بذلك يعتمدونعلى مياه البحر في مجالات السياحة والاصطياف وتحلية مياه البحر نتيجة لندرة المياهالعذبة بالإضافة إلى استخدام البحر كمصدر للغذاء واستخراج المعادن ، وإن البحارالمطل عليها الوطن العربي (البحر المتوسط، البحر الأحمر، الخليج العربي) تعتبر منأكثر البحار تلوثاً وذلك لأنها بحار شبه مغلقة حيث أن مياهها لا تتجدد إلا بعدحوالي مائة سنة أو يزيد بالإضافة إلى كثافة حركة الملاحة واستخدام هذه البحاركمستودعات للملوثات الأخرى مثل القمامة ومياه الصرف الصحي . *​ 


*نظرة على مكونات النفط :ـ*​ 

*يمكن تقسيم المواد النفطية إلى عدة مجموعات تبعاً لتركيبهاالكيميائي :- *​ 

*المركبات البرافينية : *​ 

*وهى مركبات هيدروكربونية مشبعةقليلة النشاط مثل الميثان والبروبان والبيتان وهى غازات في درجة الحرارة العاديةأما البرافينات كبيرة الجزيئات فهي مواد شمعية صلبة مثل شمع البرافين . *​ 

*المركبات الحلقية : *​ 

*حيث توجد نوعان من هذه المركبات : *​ 

** النفثينات : وهي مركبات هيدروكربونية حلقية مشبعة ومن أمثلة ذلك البنتان الحلقي (5ذرات كربون) والهكسان الحلقي (6 ذرات كربون) وهما سوائل في درجة الحرارة العادية. *​ 

**المركبات الأروماتية (العطرية) : وهي مركبات هيدروكربونية حلقية توجد بهاروابط ثنائية وتتصف بصفاتها الأروماتية التي تميزها عن عناصرها وتستخدم بعد فصلهافي الصناعات البتر وكيماوية لتحضير عدد كبير من المواد ومن أمثلة هذه المركباتالبنزين (ألب نزول) والنفتالين . *​ 

*المركبات الأوليفينية : *​ 

*وهي موادهيدروكربونية غير مشبعة يتم تكوينها بعمليات تحويلية كيميائية وتتصف هذه المركباتبنشاطها الكيميائي وبذلك فإن لها أهمية خاصة في صناعة البتروكيماويات ومن أمثلتهاالإثيلين والبروبلين والبيوتيلين . *​ 

*مركبات أخرى : *​ 

*تحتوي بعض أنواعالنفط على مركبات أخرى خلاف الهيدروكربونات بأنواعها حيث قد تحتوي جزيئاتها علىذرات عناصر أخرى مثل الأكسجين أو النتروجين أو الكبريت وهي لا يزيد عادة عن 5% منوزن الخام كما تحتوي على بعض الفلزات كالنيكل أو الفانيديوم بتراكيز منخفضة*​ 


*التلوث بمنتجات ومخلفات البترول*
*ما هـــــــــو التلوث:*
*التلوث في أبسط تعريفاته, هو إطلاق عناصر أو مركبات أو مخاليط غازية أو سائلة أو صلبة, إلى عناصر البيئة, التي هي الهواء و الماء والتربة, مما يسبب تغييراً في وجود هذه العناصر0*
*ظاهرة التلوث تمثل اليوم واحدة من أكبر مشاكل هذا العصر, ومن أكثرها خطراً على مستقبل الحياة على هذا الكوكب0*
*وتلوث البيئة أصبح نحس بها جميعاً, فلم تعد البيئة قادرة على تجديد مواردها الطبيعية, واختل التوازن بين عناصرها المختلفة, ولم تعد هذه العناصر قادرة على تحليل مخلفات الإنسان, أو استهلاك النفايات الناتجة من نشاطاته المختلفة, وأصبح جو المدن ملوثاً بالدخان المتصاعد من عادم السيارات, وبالغازات المتصاعدة من مداخن المصانع ومحطات القوى, والتربة الزراعية قد تلوثت نتيجة الاستعمال المكثف للمخصبات الزراعية والمبيدات الحشرية, وحتى أجسام الكائنات الحية لم تخل من هذا التلوث, فكثير منه يختزن في أنسجته الحية نسبة ما من بعض الفلزات الثقيلة *
*ولم تسلم المجاري المائية من هذا التلوث, فمياه الأنهار والبحيرات في كثير من الأماكن أصبحت في حالة يرثى لها نتيجة ما يلقى فيها من مخلفات الصناعة ومن فضلات الإنسان, كما أصاب التلوث البحيرات المقفلة والبحار المفتوحة على السواء *
*فالتلوث بمخلفات البترول نشاهدها اليوم في كل مكان, فهي تلوث مياه كثير من المصايف, وتلوث رمال شواطئ كثير من المدن الساحلية ويختلط بعض هذه المخالفات السوداء بالرمال الناعمة فتفسد جمالها *
*ولا يقتصر التلوث على مناطق بعينها, فالغلاف الجوى متصل, وتدور فيه الموادالملوثة من مكان لآخر, والبحار مفتوحة وتنتقل منها المواد الملوثة بحرية تامة معتيارات المياه, وبذلك قد ينتقل التلوث من بلد ما إلى بلاد أخرى لا دخل لها فيه, وحتى الطعام الملوث قد ينتقل من دولة إلى أخرى, وقد تنقل التيارات الهوائية والطيورالمواد المشعة من مناطق التجارب النووية إلى أماكن أخرى بعيدة, ويتبين من كل ذلك أنالبيئة متصلة وتكون وحدة واحدة بالنسبة للإنسان0*
*ولقد أهمل الإنسان كثيراً في حق نفسه وانشغل تماماً بتبرير احتاجته ومتطلباته, وجرى وراء التكنولوجيا الحديثة بكل قواه دون أن يفطن إلى أنه قد تسبب في الإخلال بالتوازن الطبيعي للبيئة المحيطة به, فساعد بذلك على تلوث الماء والهواء, وأفسد التربة الزراعية, وقضى في بعض الأحيان على مظاهر الحياة في كثير من الأماكن *
*وقد أحس كثير من الهيئات بخطورة الحالة التي وصل إليها تلوث البيئة اليوم, ورأت فيه خطراً داهماً على الإنسان وعلى جميع الكائنات الحية الأخرى, وأنه سيؤدى إلى حدوث بعض التغيرات الحادة في طبيعة البيئة المحيطة بنا إذا استمر على هذا المنوال, وإننا أن لم نتخذ موقفا جاداً حيال قضية التلوث فقد لا نستطيع بعد ذلك أن نفعل شيئاً حيال هذا الخطر الذي يحوم حولنا في كل مكان *​ 

*وقد صدق من قال " إن الإنسان بدأ حياته على الأرض وهو يحاول أن يحمى نفسه من أهوال الطبيعة, وانتهى به الأمر بعد آلاف السنين وهو يحاول أن يحمى الطبيعة من نفس*​ 

*تؤدي حوادث تسرب النفط إلى البحر إلى نقص كبير في كمية ونوعية المواد الغذائية التي ينتجها البحر والتي تساهم بدرجة كبيرة في تغذية الإنسان. وفيما يلي عرض موجز حول أهم ما جاء في الدراسات التي أنجزت حول تأثير التلوث على المصادر المختلفة للثروة البحرية.*​ 

*تأثير التلوث النفطي على عمليات الصيد والأسماك:*​ 

*من مظاهر تأثير التلوث النفطي انخفاض إنتاجية المصائد الذي يعزى إلى انخفاض في العمليات الحيوية كالنمو أو قد يعود إلى عزوف الناس عن شراء الأسماك خوفا من أخطار التلوث، أو أن الصيادين أنفسهم يتوقفون عن الصيد في المناطق الملوثة خشية تلف معداتهم مما يزيد في النقص الغذائي، كما حدث في خليج تاروت السعودي عندما تسرب حوالي 100000 برميل من النفط عندما حصل انفجار في أنابيب النفط سنة 1970 مما أدى إلى عدم تناول الأسماك لرداءة طعمها لفترة ستة أسابيع مما عرقل عمليات الصيد لفترة ثلاثة اشهر تقريبا. بالرغم من الكميات الكبيرة من النفط التي تدخل العمود المائي عند حدوث تسرب نفطي إلا انه لا يوجد أية إشارة سابقة عن حدوث نفوق واسع بين الأسماك السطحية نتيجة النفط الخام الثقيل، كما أن الأسماك تختلف عن الطيور في كون جسمها مغطى بطبقة مخاطية لزجة لا يمكن للنفط الالتصاق بها. ولعل قدرة الأسماك على تحاشي المناطق الملوثة بالهجرة منها يؤدي إلى تقليل حالات النفوق. في حين بيض ويرقات العديد من الأسماك والتي تمثل العديد من الأنواع التجارية(كالسردين) طافية على سطح البحر أو تقطن الطبقات العليا منه فإنها تكون معرضة لتأثير النفط المتسرب وستعاني من حالات النفوق الكبيرة كما يحدث عند اقترابها من مداخل محطات القوى المنتشرة على سواحل الخليج.*​ 

*تأثير التلوث النفطي على الهائمات النباتية والطحالب:*
*تعتبر الهائمات النباتية المسؤول الأول عن تثبيت الطاقة في البيئة البحرية (بوساطة عملية التركيب الضوئي) وهذه الهائمات تتغذى عليها الحيوانات البحرية بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة. وقد أظهرت الدراسات الحديثة قياس تراكيز النفط الخام اللازمة لحدوث حالات النفوق ووجد أن التركيز الذي يؤدي إلى النفوق يتراوح بين 0.0001-1 مليلتر/لتر أما تأثير التلوث النفطي فهو اقل من الأحياء الأخرى بسبب قدرتها على استرجاع قابلية نموها بعد فترة من الزمن وإضافة فروع جديدة بالقرب من قواعد الفروع القديمة.*​ 

*التأثير على الرخويات:*
*تعاني الرخويات(كالمحار) من حالات نفوق هائلة عند حدوث حالات تسرب للنفط ووصوله إلى منطقة الساحل وحادث انسكاب زيت الديزل قرب شواطئ كاليفورنيا والذي أدى إلى قتل أعداد هائلة من المحار خير دليل على ذلك. كما لوحظ من الدراسات أن تراكيز النفط المؤثرة جدا على عملية الإخصاب تراوحت بين واحد إلى ألف جزء بالمليون، ولوحظ أيضا انخفاض في قابلية وكفاءة هذه الأحياء البحرية على السباحة.*
*التأثير على القشريات:*
*إن مجموعة القشريات( كالروبيان والسرطان) ليست تحت تأثير مباشر مع الملوثات النفطية المتسربة كسابقتها (الحيوانات الرخوية والقشريات الثابتة غير المتحركة) لأن هذه المجموعة لها القابلية على الحركة مما يجعلها اكثر قدرة على تحاشي التعرض للتراكيز العالية من النفط عدا صغارها ويرقاتها وبيضها التي لا تستطيع الفرار مما يؤدي إلى حالات نفوق كبيرة.*​ 

*التأثير على الأحياء البحرية الأخرى:*
*تعتبر شوكيات الجلد وخيار البحر من أكثر الأحياء حساسية وتأثرا بالنفط المتسرب وأسباب التلوث الأخرى، إذ لوحظ اختفاؤها أو انقراضها من بيئات تعرضت لحوادث التلوث النفطي. وفي المنطقة البحرية للخليج حدثت حالات كثيرة جدا من النفوق في الأحياء البحرية أثناء فترة تشكيل بقعة زيت نوروز وبقعة النفط من الكويت وبصورة خاصة الحيوانات الفقرية التي تتنفس كالأفاعي والسلاحف والدلافين وقد وجد أن الكثير منها يصعد إلى الشاطئ لتموت هناك بعد إصابتها بضيق في التنفس وبالتهابات جلدية ونزف داخلي.*​ 

*تأثير التلوث النفطي على الطيور:*
*تعتبر هذه المجموعة من اكثر المجاميع البحرية تأثرا بالتلوث النفطي، إذ لوحظ انقراض أنواع عديدة منها من البيئة التي تتعرض طويلا لأخطار التلوث وخير مثال ما حصل على الشواطئ السعودية نتيجة حرب 1991 حيث نفق العديد من الطيور نتيجة بقعة الزيت التي امتدت على تلك السواحل.كما وتكون مواطن الطيور واعشاشها في الجزر المتناثرة (مثال جزيرة كبر في الكويت) والتي يغلف النفط شواطئها لفترات طويلة أكثر تضررا من غيرها. التلوث النفطي في البيئة البحرية *​


----------



## abue tycer (2 فبراير 2011)

*التلوث البترولي القسم الثاني*

*أساليب وطرق مكافحة التلوث النفطي



إن الأسلوبالأمثل لمعالجة التلوث النفطي للبيئة الساحلية والبحرية يختلف من منطقة إلى أخرىومن شهر إلى آخر ويعتمد على عوامل كثيرة ومتشابكة كما أنه يمكن في بعض الحالاتالاستعانة بأكثر من طريقة أو أسلوب لمكافحة التلوث النفطي في النطاق الساحلي أوالبحري وهناك طرق كثيرة لمعالجة التسريبات والبقع النفطية والتي تقوم على تركها علىحالها إذا حصلت في عرض البحر أو احتواؤها أو إزالتها أو تشتيتها أو حرقها
. 
وفيما يلي نبين أهم الطرق والأساليب المتبعة في مكافحة التلوث النفطي : 
1 - طريقة إقامة الحواجز العائمة فوق سطح الماء باستخدام أجهزة خاصة مع الاستعانةبالجرافات والكانسات لحصر بقع الزيت العائمة ومنع انتشارها فهي تساعد على زيادة سمكطبقة الزيت وتقلل المساحة التي تغطيها وبذلك يمكن امتصاصه تدريجياً وشفطه بواسطةمضخات إلى خزانات على الشاطئ أو على ظهر السفن ثم إعادة فصل النفط من الماء. وهذهالتقنية تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً تتعرض أثناءه البقع النفطية لعوامل المناخ والتياراتالبحرية حيث تتشتت وتتحطم بفعل الضوء مما يزيد صعوبة عملية المكافحة . 
2- طريقةإحراق طبقة الزيت باللهب بعد حصرها وإضرام النيران فيها بالرغم من أنها ليست صالحةفي جميع الأحوال ولا يستحب استخدامها لخطورتها على البيئة فهي تلوث الهواء وتسببضرراً بالغاً لكثير من الكائنات الحية . 
3 -الطريقة الكيميائية برش أنواع معينةمن المذيبات والمنظفات الصناعية والمساحيق عالية الكثافة أو بعض الرمال الناعمة علىسطح البقع النفطية في البحار الملوثة للالتصاق بها لتحولها بعد تفتيتها إلى ما يشبهالمستحلب فينتشر في الماء ويذوب فيه أو يتسرب إلى القاع نتيجة ارتفاع كثافته ويعتبرهذا علاجاً ظاهرياً للمشكلة لأن هذه الطريقة تتطلب كميات كبيرة من المنظفاتوالمذيبات تساوي أحياناً كمية البترول المراد التخلص منه وكذلك فإن استخدام القدرالكبير من المنظفات الصناعية يضيف الكثير من التلوث العام لمياه البحر والبيئة ولأنوصول المواد المستخدمة في التنظيف وجزئيات النفط بعد تفتيتها إلى قاع البحر يسببإبادة الأسماك والديدان والقواقع الرمل التي تعيش فيها وبذلك تعتبر هذه الطريقةزيادة في تعقيد مشكلة التلوث وليس حلاً نهائياً لها . 
4 -رش مواد ماصة علىالبقع النفطية حتى تتشبع بالنفط ثم استعادته منها . 
5 -طريقة المعالجة الطبيعية ( البيولوجية )التي تستخدم أنواعاً من البكتريا في مقدورها استخلاص الملوثات التيارتبطت بالتربة أو الماء ويتعذر جرفها بعيداً أو فصلها كما أن بإمكانها تحويل مادةكيماوية مؤذية إلى مادة غير مؤذية وحتى مفيدة والبكتريا القادرة على تجزئة العديدمن الملوثات موجودة في التربة والماء وتقوم بهذه التجزئة عبر ما يدعى بالمعالجةالبيولوجية وفي مجال مكافحة التلوث النفطي تقوم البكتريا بتحليل الموادالهيدروكربونية من مخلفات الزيوت النفطية إلى جزئيات أقل وزناً وتركيباً وأدنىخطراً لسهولة ذوبانها في الماء مما يحولها من مواد خطرة أكثر ضرراً إلى مواد ذائبةأدنى خطراً وأقل تلوثاً لكن أعدادها القليلة طبيعياً تجعلها أقل كفاءة في معالجةالتلوث. 
6 -ضرورة الحصول على تصاريح خاصة لإلقاء النفايات النفطية مع وجوبإعلام برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة بكافة هذه الأذونات .أدى التطور التكنولوجي الذيواكب صناعة النفط إلى بروز طرق حديثة لمعالجة مخلفات الحفر البري وخاصة الوحل وذلكبجمع المخلفات ومزجها بمواد تعمل على تثبيتها كيميائياً وفيزيائياً مما يقلل منآثارها. 
7 - التشدد في مراقبة السفن التي تزور الموانئ كما اقترحت المفوضيةالأوربية والتعامل بقسوة مع السفن التي لا تستوفي مقاييس السلامة وتعتزم المفوضيةمنع السفن التي يزيد عمرها عن15 سنة من دخول موانئ بلدان الاتحاد الأوربي إذااحتجزت أكثر من مرتين في سنتين متتاليتين وتخطط المفوضية لنشر لائحة سوداء بهذهالسفن كل ستة أشهر واستنكرت الاستعمال الواسع للأعلام الأجنبية على ناقلات النفطالتي تستأجرها شركات أوربية لأسباب ضريبية. 
8 - أما في منطقة البحر الأحمر وخليجعدن فقد وافقت عام 1982 ستة من دول المنطقة على الاتفاقية الإقليمية لحماية بيئةالبحر الأحمر وخليج عدن وعلى بروتوكول مكافحة التلوث بالنفط وفي عام 1995 أعلن عنقيام الهيئة الإقليمية للمحافظة على بيئة البحر الأحمر وخليج عدن وفي عام 1998 تمالتوقيع على وثيقة لتنفيذ برنامج العمل الاستراتيجي للبحر الأحمر وخليج عدن . 
بعد أن تعرفنا على المشكلة من جوانبها العديدة نخلص إلىالقول أن هناك قضية كبرى ألا وهي البعد الاقتصادي لاحتساب خط الاتجاه العام لمعدلتلوث المياه ؛حيث أن العلاقة مؤكدة بين متغير معدلات تركز الأملاح في المياهالموجهة لمحطات التحلية من جهة ومتغير تكلفة إنتاج وحدة المياه المحلاة الأمر الذييمس تحديات مالية متمثلة في عبء الميزانية العامة للدولة في جانبها المتعلقبالإنفاق على خدمات هذا المرفق الحيوي ناهيك عن تلوث مياه البحر الأحمر بمركباتكيماوية ذات تركيزات سمية مصدرها التنمية الصناعية يمكن أن تقضي على الحياة المائيةبرمتها . 
وفي ظل وجود أجهزة رسمية معنية بتتبع مستويات التلوث في المجالاتالمختلفة في كافة الدول المطلة على البحر الأحمر وكذلك وجود جمعيات فاعلة للمهندسينوالبيئيين الخليجيين يمكن تبني فكرة تشكيل فريق يتكون من كافة الدول المطلة علىالخليج العربي يعنى برصد معدلات الأملاح والمركبات الكيميائية في المياه الإقليميةلكل دولة من دول المجلس بصفة دورية وصولاً لمراقبة تطور تركزها في مياه التي تطلعليها تلك الدول للتغلب على إشكاليات البيانات في هذا الجانب ومما لاشك فيه أنإتاحة النتائج المجمعة ستتيح مشاهدات كثيرة غاية في الأهمية وأهميتها ستتضح بعدتوظيف البرامج الإحصائية التي ستتيح للدارسين فرصة الحصول على الكثير من النتائجالتي لن يقبل بعدها أي تأويل كالوصول لمتوسط الأملاح وغيرها من مركبات كيماوية فيالمياه والمتوسط في كل موقع وإسهام كل قطر في تدهور نوعية الماء. 
وأخيراً يجبأن يتغير اعتقادنا بأن مياه البحار والمحيطات هي سلة المهملات الطبيعية التي يمكنأن نلقي فيها بكل أنواع المخلفات خصوصاً بزيت النفط الذي يحوي الكثير من المركباتالعضوية التي يختلف أثرها من حالة إلى أخرى وتتجمع هذه المواد والهيدروكربونات فيبعض الأنسجة الحية مثل الأنسجة الدهنية وأنسجة الكبد والبنكرياس وبعض أنسجة الأعصابفالمسؤولية خاصة وعامة فعلى كل فرد أن يعي دوره وعلى الحكومات أن تعي مسؤولياتها


الأضرار الناتجة عن تلوث المياه بزيت النفط



إن مايسببه تسرب النفط من أثر على البيئة ناتج عن تطوير وصيانة مرافق التحميل والتفريغعلى الشواطئ أكثر ما يكون ناتجاً عن وسيلة النقل ذاتها وسواء كان الميناء يخدممصفاة أو خط أنابيب فإن خطر تسرب النفط قائماً أثناء نقل النفط من الناقلة إلىالمنشأة على الشاطئ. 
وفيما يلي أهم الأضرار والنتائج المترتبة على تسرب النفط : 
-1 التأثير على النظم البيئية البرية والبحرية حيث يحتوي زيت النفط على العديدمن المواد العضوية الكثير منها يعتبر ساماً للكائنات الحية ومن أخطر تلك المركباتمركب البنزوبيرين وهو من الهيدروكربونات المسببة للسرطان ويؤدي إلى موت الكائناتالحية المائية وتتصاعد الكثير من الأبخرة من بقع الزيت وتقوم التيارات الهوائيةبدفع هذه الأبخرة بعيداً من الموضع الذي تلوث بالنفط إلى الأماكن السكنية علىالشواطئ والمناطق الساحلية بواسطة الهواء الذي أصبح مشبعاً بها إلى درجة كبيرةوبتركيز عال فوق المقبول مما يؤثر على النظام البيئي البري والبحري . 
-2 ونظراًلأن كثافة النفط أقل من كثافة الماء فهو يطفو على سطحه مكوناً طبقة رقيقة عازلة بينالماء والهواء الجوي وهذه الطبقة تنتشر فوق مساحة كبيرة من سطح الماء ( اللترالواحد من النفط المتسرب في البحر يغطي بانتشاره مساحة تزيد عن 4000متر مربع منالمياه السطحية )حيث تمنع هذه الطبقة التبادل الغازي بين الهواء والماء فتمنع ذوبانالأوكسجين في مياه البحر مما يؤثر على التوازن الغازي ويتوقف انتشار النفط علىالمياه السطحية على عوامل عديدة منها طبيعة النفط والرياح السائدة.والأمواجوالتيارات البحرية وقوتها . كما تتوقف مدة دوام النفط الذي يغطي الشواطئ على خصائصهالتكوينية وطبيعة الشواطئ . 
-3 تعقد أحياناً الأحوال البحرية والجوية عملياتالتنظيف فيمتزج النفط الخام المتسرب بماء البحر متحولاً إلى مستحلب كالشكولاتهيحتوي نسبة ماء 10% كما حصل أثناء تسرب النفط الخام من الناقلة (أموكوكاديز ) فأصبحالماء أكثر لزوجة والتلوث أربعة أضعاف من حجم النفط الخام. 
فأثناء هيجان البحرتختلط بقعة الزيت بماء تحتها ويتكون نوع جديد من المستحلبات تظهر على هيئة رغوةسميكة فوق بقعة الزيت يصعب التخلص منها وتغطي مساحات واسعة تصل مئات الكيلومترات.ويختلط المستحلب بالماء الأكثر عمقاً ويركز الملوثات الأخرى كالمبيدات وبقاياالمنظفات الصناعية والعناصر الثقيلة والمركبات الهيدروكربونية كما يقوم المستحلببامتصاص بعض العناصر الثقيلة مثل ( الزئبق – الرصاص – الكادميوم ) من مياه البحرويزداد تركيز هذه العناصر في المنطقة المحيطة فتزيد من الآثار السامة في المنطقةفيموت بعض الكائنات الحية وتهلك اليرقات والبويضات مما يؤدي إلى هلاك الحياةالبحرية إما جوعاً أو تسمماً. 
-4 قد يمتد التلوث الناتج عن بقعة الزيت ليشملقاع البحر فبعد انطلاق المواد الطيارة وتكون المستحلب تبقى الأجزاء الثقيلة غيرالقابلة للتطاير والذوبان طافية فوق الماء مدة ما وتتحول تدريجياً إلى كتل صغيرةسوداء تعرف باسم كرات القار التي تنتج بفعل أكسدة بقايا الزيت الثقيل مع أكسجينالهواء وبواسطة بعض العوامل الميكروبيولوجية الأخرى . 
وتحتوي كرات القار علىمواد الهيدروكربونية والمركبات العضوية والمواد الإسفلتية وتحمل تيارات الماءالكرات لتنشرها في كل مكان ويتحول بعضها بمرور الزمن إلى رواسب ثقيلة تنزل إلى قاعالبحر ( نسبة الكرات السوداء في مياه البحر المتوسط 10 مليجرامات في المتر المربعوقد قدرت كمية هذه الكرات السوداء فوق سطح الأطلسي الشمالي حوالي /13864/ طن عام 1977 وزادت عام 1980إلى /18820/ طن . 
والنظم الإيكولوجية الساحلية أكثر تعرضاَللمخاطر لأن أثر التسرب النفطي أشد وطأة في الأماكن الساحلية التي تلتقي فيهاالمياه الساحلية باليابس . 
-5 زيادة درجة التلوث في منطقة الحادث حيث تعمل بقعةالزيت كمذيب وتستخلص الكثير من المواد الكيماوية الأخرى المنتشرة في مياه البحر مثل ( المبيدات الحشرية – المنظفات الصناعية ). 
-6 وتعمل الرياح وحركة الأمواج علىزيادة التلوث برفع أجزاء من بقعة الزيت نحو الشاطئ وتلوث الرمال وتحيلها إلى منطقةعديمة النفع .لذلك تكون الشواطئ المجاورة لخطوط نقل النفط مهددة بتسر بات نفطيةلأنها تقع تحت رحمة حركة الرياح والمد والجزر والأمواج التي يمكنها دفع البقعالنفطية نحوها . 
-7 قد يصحب تلوث المياه بزيت النفط نوع آخر من التلوث يشبهالتلوث الكيميائي فبعد انتشار طبقة الزيت ورقتها بمرور الزمن تستطيع أشعة الشمساختراقها ويتمكن أكسجين الهواء من الانتشار خلالها وبهذا التأثير يحدث تفاعلكيميائي ضوئي يشترك فيه كل من أشعة الشمس وأكسجين الهواء ويحفزه بعض الفلزاتالثقيلة الموجودة في المستحلبات المتكونة من اختلاط الزيت بالماء وينتج عن هذاالتفاعل تأكسد بعض السلاسل الهيدروكربونية التي يتكون منها زيت البترول وتحدث بعضالتفاعلات لتعطي بعد مدة من الزمن أصنافاً جديدة من المواد الكيماوية مثل : ( الكحوليات _ الألدهيدات _ الكيتونات _ بعض المركبات الحلقية) وهي مواد لم تكنموجودة سابقا وتصبح في متناول كثير من الكائنات الحيةلأنها تتصف بصغر حجم جزيئاتهاوسهولة ذوبانها في الماء وتؤدي هذه المواد السامة إلى حدوث مزيد من الضرر بالبيئةالبحرية وتكون سبباً في قتل الأسماك وغيرها من الكائنات الحية . 
-8 يؤدي نفوقالمرجان إلى فقدان الشعاب المرجانية موائلها الطبيعية ولا تتجدد غالبية الكائناتالحية في نظامها الإيكولوجي وهذا يطيل مدة تأثير التلوث البحري بالتسربات النفطيةسواء على الشواطئ أو في عرض البحر حتى لو اختفى النفط أو أزيل كما تتأئر الطيورالبحرية ففي المحيط المتجمد الشمالي تتأثر البيئة بالتلوث النفطي أكثر من المناطقالمعتدلة لبطء عمليات تحلل النفط في ظروف البرد والظلمة . 
-9 إن المركباتالنفطية الأكثر دواماً والتي تستغرق فترة طويلة للتخلص منها تنتقل عن طريق السلسلةالغذائية وتختزن في كبد ودهون الحيوانات البحرية وهذه لها آثار بعيدة المدى والتيلا تظهرعلى الجسم البشري إلا بعد سنوات عدة . 
إن تلوث الأسماك يجعلها غيرصالحة للاستخدام الآدمي فعلى سبيل المثال وجد في عينة من الأسماك تم صيدها في خليججاكرتا في إندونيسيا أن نسبة الرصاص فيها تزيد بمقدار 44% عن الحد المسموح به وأنالزئبق يزيد بنسبة 38% كما ورد في تقرير منظمة الصحة الدولية . 
من هنا نستنجالآثار المباشرة وغير المباشرة للتسريبات النفطية على الإنسان وفي طليعتها نقصالبروتين الغذائي اللازم لتغذية أعداد السكان المتزايدة كما أن وصول التسريباتالنفطية إلى الشواطئ يضر بالسياحة من خلال التشويه لمنظر البيئة إضافة إلى كونالبحار والمحيطات مصدراً لمحطات التحلية في المناطق التي تعاني شحاً في إمداداتالمياه العذبة .فضلاً عن أن التربة الزراعية نفسها كثيراً ما تتأثر تأثراً بليغاًبالتلوث النفطي لا سبيل إلى إزالة آثاره وتداعياته وعواقبه إلا بعد زمن ومشقةومحاولات مستمرة في سبيل ذلك​*








 

​


----------



## abue tycer (2 فبراير 2011)

*أولا : توصيف المشكلة 
مشكلة التلوث البيئي

زادت مشكلة التلوث البيئي في كثير من دول العالم إلى حد يهدد استمرار الجنس البشرى ،حيث تعددت مصادر التلوث التي أصبحت تطرح نواتجها في المحيط الحيوي فتتأثر بها الكائنات الحية بصورة أو بأخرى و تعود بالضرر على الإنسان.
و يتضمن تلوث البيئة تغير خواصها نتيجة تغير كمي أو كيفي تتعرض له بفعل الإنسان أو العوامل البيئية ،و يعرف التلوث بأنه وجود إيه مادة أو طاقة في غير مكانها و زمانها و كميتها المناسبة ،فالماء يعتبر ملوث إذا أضيف للتربة بكميات تحل محل الهواء، و البترول يعتبر ملوث إذا تسرب إلى مياه البحار،والأصوات إذا زادت شدتها عن حد معين تعتبر ملوثات قد تسبب الصمم.
و يمكن تصنيف الملوثات إلى ملوثات إلى بيولوجية مثل حبوب اللقاح والبكتريا ،و ملوثات كيميائية مثل المبيدات بأنواعها و مخلفات احتراق البترول،و ملوثات فيزيائية مثل الضوضاء و التلوث الحراري. وتنتشر الملوثات سواء كانت بيولوجية أو كيميائية أو فيزيائية بنسب متباينة في الهواء و الماء والتربة و الغذاء و من ثم يتسع مدى ضررها ،و عملا على تبسيط دراسة موضوع التلوث نقسمه إلى ما يأتي : 
أولا : تلوث الهواء: 
نشأ منذ اكتشاف الإنسان للنار في سالف العصور، و لكن هذه المسألة لم تدخل في عداد المشكلات إلا في أعقاب التطور الصناعي و التكنولوجي عندما بدأ الإنسان المتمدين في العصور الحديثة استخدام الفحم و البترول ،و في إنشاء المصانع و المعامل ،ووسائل النقل المختلفة ،وإقامة المفاعلات النووية .
و يرجع تلوث الهواء إلى عدد من المواد منها : 
1- الجسيمات: أكثر الملوثات انتشارا ،و مصادرها متنوعة أهمها مداخن المصانع والمعامل ،والمحارق ومقالب القمامة – إذ يحتوي الدخان المتصاعد منها على جسيمات دقيقة من الكربون و الرماد المتطاير و الشحم و الزيت – 
و أهم الجسيمات مثل جسيمات الرصاص و الكادميوم ، و غبار القطن في مصانع الغزل و النسيج،و غبار الفسوفات في المناجم.و تسبب العديد من الإمراض للإنسان الذي يستنشقها مثل أمراض الجهاز التنفسي و الجهاز العصبي .
2-الأوزون: اشهر نواتج الأكسدة في الهواء،يعمل حائل لصد الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية القادمة من الشمس مما يحمي الكائنات الحية من خطر الاحتراق و التسمم.لكن وصوله للهواء الذي نتنفسه نتيجة كثرة استخدام مركبات الفريون في عمل الثلاجات و مكيفات الهواء يلوث الهواء و يؤدي لتآكل طبقة الأوزون مما يعني تسرب الأشعة الكونية الضارة فوق البنفسجية،و يوجد أيضا في المحولات الكهربية و محطات القوى الكهربية مما يؤثر على الإنسان.
3- الملوثات الإشعاعية: هي تلك الناجمة عن الانفجارات النووية أو الاختبارات النووية حيث أن زيادة تركيزها يؤدي لهلاك الكائنات الحية و الأمراض السرطانية و التشوهات الخلقية و يمتد آثرها لأجيال طويلة ,مازال أثرها ملحوظ حتى الآن على الكائنات في جزيرتي هيروشيما و ناجازاكي باليابان بعد إلقاء القنابل الذرية عليها 1945 ،و كذلك بعد كارثة انفجار المفاعل النووي الروسي تشير نوبل .
4-ملوثات أخرى: أهمها ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج من استخدام الوقود العضوي(البترول،الفحم) الذي تؤدي زيادته لارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض(الاحتباس الحراري)،و حبوب اللقاح التي تسبب أمراض الحساسية المختلفة ،وأيضا المبيدات الحشرية و العشبية .
ثانيا : تلوث الماء : 
هو أي تغير دخيل على الصفات الطبيعية للماء يجعله غير صالح للاستخدام،و تضم الاستخدامات المتعارف عليها الشرب و الاستحمام و الري وتربية الأسماك و الصناعة والملاحة .
يمكن تقسيم مسببات تلوث الماء إلى : 
1- التلوث بالميكروبات و الفيروسات و الطفيليات المسببة للأمراض.
2- التلوث بالمواد العضوية القابلة للتحلل و التي تستهلك الأكسجين الذائب في الماء فتقضي على الأسماك.
3- التلوث بالأملاح غير العضوية التي يصعب التخلص منها مما يجعل الماء غير صالح للاستخدام.
4- التلوث بمخصبات النباتات المائية مثل أملاح البوتاسيم والفوسفات.
5- التلوث بالمواد البترولية الناجمة من عمليات التنقيب عن البترول تحت مياه البحار و المواد المتسربة من الناقلات الضخمة ، التي تطفو على سطح الماء فتحجب الهواء مما يضر بالكائنات الحية الموجودة بالماء.
6- التلوث ببعض مخلفات الصناعة من معادن و مركبات كيميائية سامة تسبب موت الكائنات الحية.
7- التلوث الحراري الناتج عن طرح مياه المصانع الساخنة في الأنهار و البحار مما يسبب موت كثير من الكائنات الحية.

لذا فان استخدام الماء الملوث يؤدي للعديد من الأمراض كالكوليرا و التيفود والبلهارسيا ، واستخدامه في الري يلوث النباتات التي تؤكل طازجة ،ذلك بالإضافة إلى أثره البالغ على الثروة السمكية.
وسلوك الإنسان في هذا المجال له بالغ الأثر في تلويث المياه .
ثالثا : تلوث التربة : 
تتلوث التربة بالعديد من المركبات الغريبة عن مكوناتها المعدنية و العضوية والتي تصل إليها مع ماء الري أو الرياح أو مذابة في الأمطار،وفي صورة جسيمات من المبيدات الحشرية أو العشبية،ومن المخلفات الصناعية و الغازية و الإشعاعية.و يتحلل بعض هذه المركبات في التربة أو تذوب في مياه الري فتمتصها النباتات ثم تنتقل للحيوانات و بواسطة لحومها و ألبانه تصل للإنسان.
واهم ملوثات التربة مثل :
1- مركبات الزرنيخ و الرصاص و ثاني أكسيد الكبريت و الفلور وغيرها من المركبات الناتجة عن مبيدات الآفات أو صهر الخامات أو عوادم السيارات وقد تبقى هذه الملوثات لعدة أعوام في التربة فتؤثر في إنتاجيتها وخصوبتها وتقلل من وجود كلا من الأكسجين والنيتروجين بين حبيباتها وتؤدى لتسمم التربة وقتل الكائنات الدقيقة بها .
2- ملوثات إشعاعية نتيجة تزايد استخدامات المواد المشعة وتطبيقاتها في الحرب والسلام تؤدى إلى العديد من الأمراض السرطانية للدم والعظام مثل حالة النظير المشع لمعدن استرونشيوم (90) حيث وجد أن النباتات لا تميز بينة وبين معدن الكالسيوم فتقوم بامتصاصة خاصة نباتات الحبوب مما ينقلة للإنسان فيتراكم في عظامه مما يؤثر على عملية تكوين خلايا الدم بالجسم .
رابعا: الغذاء :
هناك مصدران رئيسيان لتلوث الغذاء وهما التلوث بالميكروبات والطفيليات والتلوث بالمواد الكيميائية
1- يسبب تناول الغذاء الملوث بالميكروبات و الطفيليات العديد من الأمراض مثل:
أ‌- السل: ينتقل من الطعام الملوث بمكروب المرض خاصة شرب اللبن الملوث .
ب‌- التسمم الغذائي : نتيجة نشاط ميكروبي أو انزيمى مثل تحلل الأطعمة ،التخمر، التعفن ،تكاثر الميكروبات الضارة كالسالمونيلا .
ت‌- الأمراض المعوية: مثل الكوليرا و التيفود والدوسنتاريا . 
2- بينما يسبب الغذاء الملوث بالماد الكيميائية العديد من الأضرار التي تختلف فيما بينها وفق نوع المادة و كميتها في الطعام ،و هي مثل المبيدات الحشرية و العشبية وما يتسرب منها في أنسجة النباتات،والماد السامة في أجسام الكائنات البحرية كالأسماك . 
خامسا : التلوث الضوضائي : 
أصبح الآن أمرا ملموسا جدا،فالأصوات الصاخبة الناتجة عن الكثرة العددية الزائدة للجنس البشري و ما يصدر عنها من أنشطة تدفع إلي البيئة بموجات صوتية غير عادية فتلوثها، فقد أتت مع المدنية الكثير من الآلات والوسائل التي تحدث ضجيجا يصعب تحمله لفترة طويلة دون أثار مرضية .فالطائرات، و آلات المطابع والمكاتب ،و أجهزة الراديو و التليفزيون والتكييف كلها تدفع في البيئة موجات صوتية شديدة قد تؤدي لفقد السمع واضطراب الأعصاب و أمراض القلب والصداع والإجهاد المزمن كما تقلل من إنتاجية الإنسان و تؤثر علي سلوكه و عواطفة.
وهي لا تؤثر فقط علي الإنسان فقد ماتت بعض فئران التجارب ومرض بعضها الأخر بتعريضها للضوضاء . 








ثانيا : الحلالمقترح
وسائل مكافحة مشكلة التلوث البيئي 
تختلف تلك الوسائل باختلاف نوع التلوث وذلك كالآتي :
أولا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الهواء : 
1- تغيير أنواع الوقود المستخدم و الأخذ بأقلها ضررا،فالوقود البترولي يحدث تلوثا اقل من الفحم،و الغاز الطبيعي يحدث تلوث اقل من البترول .
2- إزالة المواد الملوثة الناتجة عن الوقود قبل أن تتمكن من تلويث الهواء.ومن أمثلة ذلك تركيب مرشحات لأدخنة المداخن و لعوادم السيارات .
3- استخدام طاقة الشمس،و هي طاقة نظيفة لا ينشأ عنها ملوثات .
4- الانتفاع بالتكنولوجيا و استخدام الطاقة الذرية مع اخذ الاحتياطات الواجبة للتحكم في الإشعاعات .
5- إنشاء المصانع و المعامل خارج المدن، مع اخذ الاحتياطات الصحية اللازمة .
ثانيا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الماء :
1- عدم إلقاء المخلفات الآدمية والصناعية في موارد الماء إلا بعد المعالجة العلمية السليمة .
2- الأخذ بتكنولوجيا معالجة مياه المجاري و المياه المتخلفة عن الصناعة لإعادة الانتفاع بها .
3- إجراء فحص دوري لعينات من المياه لدراسة مدى تلوثها و اخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لمعالجة ذلك .
4- القيام بالبحوث التي تتناول الانتقال و الترسيب البعيد للملوثات في المياه العميقة و التي تتناول الوسائل الاقتصادية لمعالجة المخلفات والتخلص منها .
ثالثا :وسائل مكافحة تلوث التربة :
1- إنشاء المصانع والمعامل بعيدة عن المزارع،و معالجة المياه المتخلفة عنها قبل صرفها .
2- الاستخدام الرشيد للمبيدات بمختلف أنواعها و للأسمدة الزراعية .
3- تكثيف وسائل الأمن لمولدات الطاقة الذرية و الابتعاد بأماكن التفجيرات النووية إلي الحد الذي يكفل ألامان للكائنات الحية ويعمل علي سلامة التربة الزراعية 
4- الصرف الجيد للأراضي الزراعية،ومعالجة مياه الصرف ثم إعادة استخدامها .
رابعا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الغذاء :
1- الغسل الجيد للطعام الذي يؤكل طازج،والطهي الجيد للطعام المطهي .
2- حفظ الطعام من التلوث باستخدام الطرق المناسبة .وإعدام الأغذية الملوثة والفاسدة .
3- التخلص من الحشرات خاصة الذباب ،و عدم تعريض الأطعمة مكشوفة للهواء .
4- الكشف الطبي الدوري على صانعي الأطعمة و مقدميها و القيام بعمل التحاليل البكتريولوجية للتأكد من خلوهم من ميكروبات الأمراض ومن سلامة صحتهم .
خامسا :وسائل مكافحة التلوث الضوضائي : 
تنتقل الضوضاء من المصدر إلى المستقبل عن طريق وسط مادي، لذا يمكن التحكم فيها باستخدام ثلاث طرق :
1- خفض المصدر : وذلك باستخدام آلات اقل ضجيجا،و إبعاد المطارات و الطرق السريعة عن المناطق السكنية، واستعمال آلات تنبيه اقل إزعاجا
2- إعاقة الوسط :تنتقل معظم الأصوات في موجات تضاغط و تخلل،و من خلال الأجسام بتذبذب جسيماتها استجابة لذبذبات موجات الصوت و تحدث رنينا ،لذا من الممكن تركيب آلات الصناعة على قواعد من المطاط أو اللباد تقل حركتها وهديرها،ويمكن استخدام مواد ماصة للصوت أو تركيب حواجز أو عواكس صوتية بين الآلات .
3- حماية المستقبل :عندما نضع أيدينا على أذاننا نحمي أنفسنا تلقائيا ضد الضوضاء، ويمكن وضع أغطية واقية للأذن فتنخفض شدة الصوت بمقدار حوالي 50 ديسيبل ، وهو ما يخفض صوت الطائرة عند إقلاعها إلى ما يقرب من صوت المكنسةالكهربائية أو الخلاط الكهربي . ​ثالثا : تكلفة الحل ​إن مسئولية تحمل تكاليف مشاكل التلوث البيئي تقع على عاتق الدول المتقدمة و الدول الصناعية التي تشكل مصدرا للتلوث البيئي منذ مئات السنين إبان الثورة الصناعية التي مكنتها من التقدم. فالدول النامية أو الفقيرةهى التي تتحمل نتائج التلوث ولا تستطيع مواجهته. 
وتكاليف مواجهة التلوث و ما يترتب عليه من مشكلات كبيرة جدا وتقدر بمليارات الدولارات و لكن ذلك يعتمد على مدي التلوث القائم ، فكلما زاد نسبة التلوث زادت تكاليف مواجهته .
لكن هناك بعض الإجراءات الوقائية السليمة و البسيطة التي سبق ذكرها في وسائل مكافحة البيئة يمكن بواسطتها مواجهة التلوث و ربما منعه وذلك دون أن تصل تكاليفها لمثل هذه المبالغ الطائلة مثل تلوث الغذاء الذي يمكن التصدي له باتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية التي تمنع تلوثه ،و كذلك تلوث الماء الذي يمكن تفاديه إذا اتبع الأفراد في المجتمع العادات السليمة اتجاه المحافظة على الماء وعدم تلويثها .
أما بالنسبة للوسائل التي تتكلف مليارات الدولارات فإنها تتمثل في بعض الوسائل في بعض أنواع التلوث مثل تلوث الهواء والذي قد تصل فيه التكاليف الي مليارات الدولارات فتكاليف تركيب مرشحات لمداخن المصانع وشكمانات السيارات تتكلف الكثير،وايضا تلوث الماء و التربة فقد تصل التكاليف أحيانا لمبالغ ضخمة . 
إذا حافظ الإنسان على البيئة من التلوث فان ذلك لن يكلفة الكثيرو ذلك في مقابل ما يتكلف ويعاني من أثار التلوث .​رابعا : العائد من الحل
الفوائدالاقتصادية تتراوح بين حماية الصحة البشرية وحماية المحاصيل والغابات وخدمات أخرى للطبيعة وذلك وفق آخر نسخة من الكتاب السنوي لتوقعات البيئة العالمية​تستطيع البلدان والمدن التي تتخذ إجراءات لتخفيض معدلات التلوث البيئي أن تحقق مكاسب هامّة وضخمة كما جاء في النسخة الأخيرة من الكتاب السنوي لتوقعات البيئة العالمية الصادر من قبل برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة . . 
تشمل المكاسب الاقتصادية التي يتم تحقيقها خفض حالات الوفاة وانخفاض تكاليف الرعاية الصحية وذلك نتيجة لانخفاض حالات الوفاة التي تحدث بسبب الأمراض المتعلقة بالتلوث. وتتحقق مزايا أخرى نتيجة الانخفاض في الأضرار التي تتعرض لها الزراعة والأنظمة البيئية مثل الغابات بالإضافة إلى تخفيض الأضرار التي تحدث للبنية التحتية وللمباني العامة من الملوثات المسببة للتآكل والتدهور. ​وقد ورد في دراسة المفوضية أنه "برغم أنه لا توجد طريقة متفق عليها لتقييم الأضرار التي تحدث للأنظمة البيئية من ناحية مالية، فان المزايا البيئية التي تتحقق نتيجة انخفاض معدلات تلوث البيئة ستكون أيضاً كبيرة وهامّة من خلال تقليل مساحات الأراضي والأنظمة البيئية التي قد تتعرض للتلف والضرر نتيجة الأكسدة وفقدان الأكسجين والأوزون. " 

ويقدر التقرير بأن تحقيق الأهداف الجديدة سيؤدي إلى تقليل الأضرار التي تحدث للمحاصيل الزراعية وذلك بمبلغ 0.3 مليار يورو سنوياً. وقد تم إلقاء الضوء على مسالة تكاليف ومزايا مكافحة تلوث الهواء المتعلق بالطاقة كتاب توقعات البيئة العالمية 2006 للأمم المتحدة . ​





خامسا : الخلاصة و التعليق 
الانسان جزء لا يتجزأ من الطبيعة رغم وضعه المتميز،فهو كغيره من الكائنات يعتمد على ما تكفله له البيئة التي يعيش فيها من مقومات الحياة ، كالغذاء و الهواء و الماء.
و من التحديات التي تواجه الانسان حاليا هي كيفية المحافظة على التوازن الطبيعي داخل البيئة التي يعيش فيها ، بعد استخدام التقدم العلمي والتطور التكنولوجى الذي اخل بهذا التوازن .
وتجمع الدراسات البيئية على إن الانسان لا يستطيع الحصول على غذائه من البيئة الا اذا وازن بين أعداده المتزايده وبين ما يمكن أن توفره البيئة من مصادر غذائية،ولا يمكنه الحصول على هواء التنفس النقي الااذا حافظ على جو بيئتة من التلوث، ولا يضمن الحصول على مياه الشرب النقية الا اذا توقف عن إلقاء فضلات مصانعه ومنازله في الأنهاروالبحاراو عالجها قبل ذلك .
وعملا على استمرارية حياة الانسان على الأرض ، فانه عليه إن يسعى جاهدا لإيجاد الحلول المناسبة للمشكلات العديدة التي تشكل خطرا على حياته وفي مقدمتها التلوث البيئي .​*


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (24 يوليو 2011)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------

